

"This Is the Part Where Amazon Jumps the Shark" - wyclif
http://jareksteele.wordpress.com/2011/12/06/this-is-the-part-where-amazon-jumps-the-shark-or-go-forth-and-destroy-your-community-sayeth-amazon/

======
mobileman
The problem is that instead of worrying about price, compete by being
different and better. Make a store that people want to be in rather than a
store.

Amazon will win on price hands down. If you think only on this dimension, then
close up; instead, ask yourself why your customers come to you at all.

